# Tye, 8 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you may remember Tye from his pics at 4 and 5 months, well he is now 8 months and I'd like some new critiques. Thanks


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

hoo hoo hoo! SEND HIM TO ME!!!!

His croup seems a bit steep, and upper arm a little short perhaps, but there's really nothing about him I don't like!

Aesthetically the only thing I'd like to see is less white on the chest, but his color and pigment are GORGEOUS! What are his lines again?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

He is from Hellwigg shepherds in Ont. So Am/Can show lines. He is super tempered too. I just added some pics in the picture section as well. Really I never noticed any white on his chest before and looking at him sleeping on the floor I don't see any so there isn't much. I guess the bright outside with snow must be brighter than my living room.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No wonder I like him! I've ALWAYS loved the Hellwig lines! Kai is my favorite!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

he is very nice, he is show quality for sure, I say if you was into that he could do very well in the akc ring, handsome boy anyone say drool...lol


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Trudy, Tye is stunning. I wish I could offer a critique, but I'm mostly a tourist in this section.









When do you plan on showing him next?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Jackie: He is a Kai son and Wendy thinks he looks a lot like his dad.

Janet: Thanks I hope so, but he also needs to do obedience, herding, agility and tracking, so he will be a busy boy.

Cara: I don't know, I'd like to try one more show as a pup then wait til someone tells me he is ready. So far he kinda is goofy and tries to eat pockets and leashes when in training. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male that is a bit stretched at this age. High withers, good angle of croup, but it could be longer. Excellent shoulder, though the upper arm is a bit straighter than I like. His rear angluation is excellent for his lines, but a bit too much for my tastes. It doesn't balance well with the front. Very good length of leg and bone. I won't just his pasterns and feet with the snow. Very nice dark color and excellent mask.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Jackie: He is a Kai son and Wendy thinks he looks a lot like his dad.


That would explain why he's so red, red, RED!!!

Geez, apparently I've been in this long enough that I'm starting to recognize lines 

Send him down to Wisconsin for me to play with xD!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is stunning! love his color


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

WoW love his face


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm bumping this one so people will see a head shot and be able to compare 2 months different in age, and inside vs outside in the snow with me stacking and not doing it well or often.


----------

